# [fglrx] no 3D acceleration with radeon 9600 pro

## loopx

Hi, i got some problems with my Radeon 9600 pro

installation options : 

-no DRI in kernel

-in Character Divices: /dev/agpart/ATI chipset, VIA chipset are enabled

-in Graphics Support:  ATI Radeon display support is enabled

-emerge ati-drivers

-emerge ati-drivers-extra

My motherboard: GA-7vrxp (VIA kt333)

X log:

-------

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc0701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

dmesg:

-----------

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT266/KY266x/KT333 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=398.00 Mhz, System=203.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: EDID probed

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon AP

It seem that fglrx module failed to load but it's because there are previous errors... I get no error when merging ati-drivers, so it will found the module...

But 3d acceleration doesn't work... X server start with just 2D acceleration....  

I can't resolve this problem myself, so help please  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Wedge_

What error message do you get when you try to load the fglrx module (both from modprobe and in dmesg)?

----------

## loopx

After start X, i try this :

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bash-2.05b# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx not found.

bash-2.05b# modprobe fglrx_dri

FATAL: Module fglrx_dri not found.

bash-2.05b# modprobe fglrx_drv

FATAL: Module fglrx_drv not found.

bash-2.05b#

But what the real name of the module ?? fglrx.o or fglrx.so ??

Look :

bash-2.05b$ cd /usr/lib/modules/

bash-2.05b$ ls

dri         fonts     libcfb.a    libcfb32.a   libddc.a  libint10.a  libpcidata.a  libscanpci.a   libvbe.a    libxf1bpp.a      libxf8_16bpp.a  v10002d.uc

drivers     input     libcfb16.a  libcw.a      libfb.a   liblayer.a  librac.a      libshadow.a    libvgahw.a  libxf24_32bpp.a  libxf8_32bpp.a  v20002d.uc

extensions  libafb.a  libcfb24.a  libdamage.a  libi2c.a  libmfb.a    libramdac.a   libshadowfb.a  libxaa.a    libxf4bpp.a      linux

bash-2.05b$ cd dri

bash-2.05b$ ls

fglrx_dri.so  gamma_dri.so  i810_dri.so  i915_dri.so  mga_dri.so  r128_dri.so  r200_dri.so  radeon_dri.so  sis_dri.so  tdfx_dri.so

bash-2.05b# modprobe fglrxdrm

FATAL: Module fglrxdrm not found.

bash-2.05b# cd ../drivers

bash-2.05b# ls

apm_drv.o      chips_drv.o      cyrix_drv.o  glint_drv.o  linux           nv_drv.o         riva128.o      siliconmotion_drv.o  trident_drv.o  via_drv.o

ark_drv.o      cirrus_alpine.o  dummy_drv.o  i128_drv.o   mga_drv.o       r128_drv.o       s3_drv.o       sis_drv.o            tseng_drv.o    vmware_drv.o

ati_drv.o      cirrus_drv.o     fbdev_drv.o  i740_drv.o   neomagic_drv.o  radeon_drv.o     s3virge_drv.o  tdfx_drv.o           vesa_drv.o

atimisc_drv.o  cirrus_laguna.o  fglrx_drv.o  i810_drv.o   nsc_drv.o       rendition_drv.o  savage_drv.o   tga_drv.o            vga_drv.o

?

----------

## Wedge_

The module name will be fglrx.ko (it's enough just to use "modprobe fglrx") for a 2.6 kernel, and it should be in /lib/modules/<kernel version>/video. It looks like the module failed to compile - the ebuild does not fail if this happens, so you might have missed it. Alternatively, your /usr/src/linux symlink may be pointing to the wrong kernel, and so the module got compiled against a different kernel from the one that you're running. Check your symlink and run emerge ati-drivers again, and watch the output for errors.

----------

## loopx

I think my link is good :

bash-2.05b# cd /usr/src

bash-2.05b# ls -l

total 1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   22 Jul 10 01:33 linux -> linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root 1344 Jul 11 19:11 linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4

So, i don't understand why i got problems... But the module is not at it place... Should i move it ???

look :

bash-2.05b# cd /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/

bash-2.05b# ls

build   modules.alias   modules.dep          modules.inputmap   modules.pcimap   modules.usbmap  video

kernel  modules.ccwmap  modules.ieee1394map  modules.isapnpmap  modules.symbols  source

bash-2.05b# cd video/

bash-2.05b# ls

No module found ...  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

bash-2.05b# updatedb

bash-2.05b# locate fglrx.ko

bash-2.05b# locate fglrx.o

bash-2.05b# locate fglrx

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

/opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

/usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

/usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

/usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

/usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

/usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.1

/usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

/usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

/usr/portage/distfiles/fglrx_6_8_0-8.12.10-1.i386.rpm

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-makefile.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-vmalloc-vmaddr.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-iminor.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6.10-pci_get_class.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-get-page.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-fix-deprecated.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-amd-adv-spec-fix.patch

I have merged ati-drivers 3-4 times ... But i can't found module....

----------

## loopx

It seem that people got problem with the last kernel .... and i got the last kernel : 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 so i understand a little what's happend...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Noyan

-in Graphics Support: ATI Radeon display support is enabled 

disable it

----------

## Wedge_

 *Noyan wrote:*   

> -in Graphics Support: ATI Radeon display support is enabled
> 
> disable it

 

That's just a framebuffer driver, it shouldn't have any impact on whether the ATI driver compiles or not, since the two are separate. It may well cause problems when you switch back and forth between X and a console, but that's another story. 

loopx: the drivers aren't 2.6.12-ready yet from what I've seen. Try searching on ati.cchtml.com, I think there were some patches posted that will allow the driver to compile against a 2.6.12 kernel.

----------

## Noyan

get d.rendering worked with 2.6.12.with patch set (search forums).ati developers sux.

----------

## loopx

Ok, thanks, i'will try or wait for new driver from ati

----------

## Noyan

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ok, thanks, i'will try or wait for new driver from ati

 

u should wait i think.should wait cuz lots of problems with some chipsets (when u pached).im runnning with no problem but all ppl say with kde or with some chipsets freeze problems etc..

----------

## void81

I have the same problem with the new kernel:

```
  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `agp_find_supported_device':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7159: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7179: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7184: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7210: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7230: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7250: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7255: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7636: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:106)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7646: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:116)

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-video/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/image/ category media-video

install: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13-r1/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

```

Noyan can you be more precise which patchset to use?

----------

## Noyan

go here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-353295-start-25.html

look for Jimmy Jazz ' s msg...download patchs and edit the ebuild ( he told there  how can u do if u dont know) then digest the ebuild and emerge.

when u finish emerge open xorg.conf and change internal agp to yes... ::

  Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

----------

## void81

didn't work.

 Same error.

But I did not find the file  epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch 

where can i find this patch?

----------

## Noyan

comes with official ati-drivers...

ur kernel config true?did u look to gentoo-wiki ur gentoo forums ?

----------

## void81

yes worked. thanx for help. forgot that I had a older masked ebuild in my overlay

----------

